# Palisades Small Form Factor



## chongmagic (Oct 29, 2019)

I know it's not a PedalPCB PCB but I had to share this one. So much to stuff inside a 125B









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




It sounds fantastic!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Yeah, pretty snug in there.  Nice build.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 29, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I know it's not a PedalPCB PCB but I had to share this one. So much to stuff inside a 125B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Palisades in a 125b?!?!?


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 29, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Palisades in a 125b?!?!?


Effects Layouts’ Barranca


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 29, 2019)

benny_profane said:


> Effects Layouts’ Barranca



I should have mentioned the sauce, thanks Benny!


----------



## Barry (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice, love the artwork


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 1, 2019)

Barry said:


> Nice, love the artwork


Thank you!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice work.


----------

